# [SOLVED] dell inspiron 6000 drivers...



## cabinfevrr (Nov 11, 2008)

hey folks, new to the board here...

having same problem with the same laptop, went to the links mentioned above, downloaded both the .iso image, and also tried downloading just the zipped drivers themselves, burning it to a cd (on my wife's computer) and trying to put it on my laptop, but to no avail. it seems like my lappy just doesn't care what i give it, it won't recognize anything as a driver. i'm really at a loss here.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 ethernet driver*

iso files???? What error message did you get when you installed from the self extracting files


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 ethernet driver*

HI *ALL*,
*SCOTTYB & RADWAN 1052*
The direct link is here for the LAN Driver (Inspirion 6000)
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=111674

SCOTTYB:
You have a choice of TWO video cards, You can find the drivers here:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=6&fileid=137656
OR
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=6&fileid=170751
NOT sure what you have.

*Princer*
Your drivers are located HERE:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&osl=en&catid=&impid=&SystemID=LATITUDE D810

*Cabinfevrr*:
If you have a DELL V6000 follow the top link!

OTHER than SCOTTYB, 
The rest of you need to POST your OWN Thread:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/postinghelp.php

It gets VERY confusing when someone HIJACKS a thread.

Bill


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 ethernet driver*

. . Amen!!


----------



## cabinfevrr (Nov 11, 2008)

*dell inspiron 6000 drivers...*

hey, i have a dell inspiron 6000, and my hd puked so i reinstalled xp pro. dell decides not to include driver disks yadda yadda, i went to dell support, input my express service tag, yadda yadda, downloaded the drivers on my second pc, burned them to a disk, (really boring typing this all again) and now i can't get my inspiron to recognize the files as drivers. i have no ethernet, network controller, vga controller, sound controller et al. from dell there are 2 options for download, an iso image, and the actual driver. tried both to no avail. 

if anyone could point me in the right direction, i guess my issue is once i download the files, and burn them to a disk, put them on my inspiron, how do i install them in a way the add new hardware wizard will recognize them as drivers??

hope this is enough info


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 drivers...*

The Dell drivers are self extracting files . . copy them to the hard drive and double click to install


----------



## cabinfevrr (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 drivers...*

yes, i've done that. they install all by themselves, creating their own file and everything. then i go to the add hardware wizard to try and get rid of those yellow issues among my devices. so i click on the device, let's say network controller, or ethernet controller, it tells me the drivers are not installed (code 28) click finish to launch a troubleshooter, which opens hardware update wizard. if i go option 1, (install the software automatically {recommended} ) it finds nothing, asks to search the net which suprisingly does not work. 

if i go option 2, ( install from a list or specific location), it won't let me point it in the right direction; when i tell it right down to what file the drivers have been installed to, it won't let me click ok, as in there are no driver files there. 

i'm really not an idiot, this just isn't working for me and i don't understand why. it's been a long time since i did this kinda stuff, but i have done it before. any ideas??


----------



## cabinfevrr (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 ethernet driver*

bccomp, read my post, the link did not help me, but thanks for pointing that out. i do apologize for hijacking the thread as you put it, i just thought it'd be okay considering i'm having the exact same issue on the exact same computer as the op. my own thread started...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 drivers...*

Be sure to instal the chipset drivers first . . some Dell notebooks requite the Notebook Management drivers be loaded first, then the chipset


----------



## cabinfevrr (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 drivers...*

okay, will do that first. thanks.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 ethernet driver*

Hi Cabinfevrr,
Can you link me to your new thread?
There is NO ISO imgage on the Dell website.
The driver is here (LAN):
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=111674
It is an EXE file. Burn to CD (or Flash Drive) and click on the file
This is the LAN driver not the WIRELESS.
Bill


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 drivers...*

Notebook System Software:

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=7&fileid=160873

Chipset Driver:

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=149851


----------



## cabinfevrr (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 drivers...*

bill, i can't direct you to thread i started, because i guess my thread has been merged with this one ???

anyway, i downloaded all 5 of the drivers dell says my system should need according to my service tag, none of which did anything for me. i'm in the process of burning the lan driver from bill, and the 2 drivers simpswr helped me find. i'll try this shortly...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 drivers...*

Yes, you have your own thread now.
Let us know how you make out.
Bill
PS- (Thanks to whom ever)


----------



## cabinfevrr (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 drivers...*

all good now. thanks for all your help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad to help,
I am sorry about the confusion.
I am glad you have sorted it out.
Bill
PS- thanks simpswr for the help


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You are welcome!!!


----------

